# putting bunk into an Adria Twin



## easyheasy (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi there,new to the forum, looks good. We have an Adria Twin (2008) and I wondered if anyone had fitted a bunk that could be lowered or put in position above the front diner to give a fourth bed for a child? Have seen something similar on non Adrias and wonder if anyone can shed any light?
Cheers!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening easy, 

Being familiar with the Adria Twin layout as this is our most popular model I would initially think that this is not possible.

Several manufacturers have now introduced drop down electric beds in the smaller coachbuilt models as a fresh alternative to offer improved use of space, is this what you are thinking of?

These systems will feature reinforced side walls by utilising a metal framed box structure which is what I believe which the bed is supported from using seatbelt straps on rollers to support the bed but with the limited space available in the Twin and curved sidewalls you would not be able to achieve this type of installation. 

If I remember correctly there was a high top model of the Twin which featured a drop down bed supported from the roof, however this bed was centrally mounted relative to the narrowest part of the vehicle at the roof which left it sitting centrally in the vehicle with space either side when in position. This type of installation will have the motorhome built around a structure like this.

Of course there could be a really simple method to achieve this, the T2 VW campers had a hammock you could mount between the two cab doors.

Google for VW hammock to see what I mean.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## easyheasy (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks, that's helpful. I will check out the hammock idea!

Meanwhile I Wonder if anyone has devised any other ways of sleeping 4 in a twin (2 adults and 2 kids age 10 and 11)?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

The only other alternative would be to use Driveaway awning or roof awning and privacy room to add some external space to the vehicle to provide additional sleeping space.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

morning all,

Theres that fiamma extension thingy which fits on the back door, not much good for this weather though.


norm


----------

